# Fishfinder and Front Rod Holder ordered



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just ordered, ram tube holder and eagle cuda 168 and its mount from KFS and Cabelas. 

Looks like the fishfinder setup will cost me about 200 dollars and the rod holder around 35. 

Does anyone have any hints or lessons learned from their first time drilling your yak? I know the saying, measure twice drill once.

I will post a step by step process of both installation. Hopefully it won't be a diaster.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

I have an OK P15 and it took me a while to decide where to mount my stuff. So far I put in a Ritchie Compass and replaced the tube holders that come with the P15 with Scotty's Round flush mounts.

I have the cuda 128 (on sale at Wally World) and did not mount it directly to my yak but to a peice of old cutting board. I then use the bungie straps (the ones that used to hold the Plano box) to strap it in. I ran the power/xducer cables through the yak to my battery. I had some rubber grommets lying around and ran the cables through.

Be sure to dry fit your stuff first! This means getting in your yak (support the hull first of course!) and place things around you. Once you decide on a place where it won't get in your way (paddling), mark your holes. I them use a soldering iron to "dimple" the yak. This provides a good place for your drill bit to get started. Use a SHARP drill bit and one drill size down. I used stainless screws, washers and nuts and torque them pretty good. I did not use any silicone/sealant because the places where I mounted my holders are pretty flat. You may need to seal up any gaps. Do not use 100% silicone. It will lift off quickly. Use some marine grade expoy and you should be good to go.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks trekker... do you have any pictures?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just have few questions for everyone:

1. What type of drill bit do I need to drill a big enough hole for a rubber stopper/grommet? I need to run lines below deck to the fishfinder.

2. Do you drill smaller size hole than the rubber stopper?

3. Any suggestions for the spacer for Ram Cuda Mount? I believe the mount is a circle but the space on tarpons are rectangle.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*Drill bit for larger holes*

I would suggest a "Unibit" step drill. One bit can cut holes from say 1/8" to 1". They work like a champ. You should be able to get them at any good hardware store.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

notso, thanks for the pointer. Do you live in c'ville? My wife and my bro went to UVA and we were just down there for our anniversary... had a good time at Ashlawn Opera. My wife loves opera, still trying to figure that one out... she has her opera, i have my fishing...

Hopefully I can find a cheaper drill bit, amazon had these set for 70 bucks. Thats 50 dollars more than I want to pay...


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

Pics on the way... but not today. Heading out yaking in a little bit. Regarding drill bits, just pick up a set of cheapies at the orange or blue box stores! They will work fine.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool trekker... looking forward to how you have your yak setup!


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

SeaSalt, if you need help, let me know. I have rigged a few kayaks in my day. Darrell


----------

